# Fly rod storage



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

Fly rod rack, show me what you got







www.microskiff.com


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here we go again
I used a 1x4 and mounted wood dowels that I had sanded the end on an angle so they would angle up. Screwed the dowels too 2, 1x4 then screwed it to the wall. You will need a 9-10' wall then you can store them rigged
If you need a picture let me know


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm less than handy so I bought my setup from Talic.com. Good folks.








Woodlands Waterfall Fishing Rod Rack - Talic Storage Systems


Sold Indivisually so that you can order 2 or 3 brackets.




www.talic.com




Now I can stare at my fly rods and dream while stuck on conf calls in the winter.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Here you go. cost about $5 and an hour to put it together. But you need a 91/2' wall


----------



## JustSomeDude (Apr 11, 2020)

@permitchaser and @dan_giddyup do you have to worry about the ferrules getting stuck when you store your rods like this? I had a TFO that I stored rigged up that got stuck that was a pain to get apart. I love how these setups look though.


----------



## Glad2Bhere (Apr 10, 2020)

Just came across this on the interweb and remembered this post. A cool design and detailed instruction.








Fly Rod and Reel Storage Shelf


Fly Rod and Reel Storage Shelf: I wanted a nice-looking way to store and display my fly-fishing rods, reels and accessories. I did a lot of searching and didn't see any one solution that did everything I wanted so I merged a few of the better ones together.




www.instructables.com


----------



## Mad Beach Hewes (May 11, 2019)

Thank you guys, for all the ideas, been out of pocket due to ETA flooding our home.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

JustSomeDude said:


> @permitchaser and @dan_giddyup do you have to worry about the ferrules getting stuck when you store your rods like this? I had a TFO that I stored rigged up that got stuck that was a pain to get apart. I love how these setups look though.


No issues of note for me. I keep rods rigged for about 6 months in my boat without issue as well.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

permitchaser said:


> View attachment 159752
> 
> Here you go. cost about $5 and an hour to put it together. But you need a 91/2' wall


I have the same setup, I used oak on mine.


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

dan_giddyup said:


> I'm less than handy so I bought my setup from Talic.com. Good folks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@dan_giddyup , What length vertical rails did you go with? 42" or 60"?


----------



## RABillstein (Jan 10, 2019)

@dan_giddyup , also, do you feel that 4 rods is about the max you can comfortably get on there with saltwater reels?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

At the moment,
all but four are kept in the original aluminum tube they came in and are stored in a 5 X 10 ft storage rental.
( that's a temporary place for em...  while my house is being "refitted")
There's also a 2 and a 7 wt I keep behind the seat in the pu for emergencies...


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

RABillstein said:


> @dan_giddyup , What length vertical rails did you go with? 42" or 60"?


42" and yes. But if you want to load up tou can add rods in the opposite direction as well (reels on both ends)


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The wife's not to happy but I made a temporary storage in our extra room. 
She knows I got problems so I am lucky she puts up with me.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

RABillstein said:


> @dan_giddyup , also, do you feel that 4 rods is about the max you can comfortably get on there with saltwater reels?


Just put half the rods facing one direction and the other half facing the other way. No reason all the reels have to be on the same end.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I was all set to order from Talic. Figured out what I wanted and got the order all filled out and then I saw the insane shipping charges. Almost $100. Forget that.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

ifsteve said:


> Well I was all set to order from Talic. Figured out what I wanted and got the order all filled out and then I saw the insane shipping charges. Almost $100. Forget that.


Email them directly and they'll fix it and make it much more reasonable. I had the same exact issue with their website.
Assumed they would have fixed that by now.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

jackson man said:


> I noticed a few empty slots! That's a great idea! As long as your wife keeps seeing 1 or 2 empties she won't realize that you bought another set-up (as long as you keep extending the rod arms to maintain the 1-2 empty slots)! I guess it's like only knowing how many pairs of shoes your wife owns, we only get suspicious when we find new shoeboxes!😁


Only safe to admit here (not at home) that I may have snuck in a Sage Salt 8 wt and Tibor Everglades combo in via that technique... thanks to @Chapmanet and his great deals.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

dan_giddyup said:


> Email them directly and they'll fix it and make it much more reasonable. I had the same exact issue with their website.
> Assumed they would have fixed that by now.


I just emailed them. Hopefully they have a better shipping rate than what the website shows.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

My wife was cleaning and grabbed several rigged fly poles from the corner so she clean. Forgot the ceiling fan. 
I now have a nice dedicated wall in the house to hold my rod and reels.

Replaced two poles, three fly lines and one lamp. She had to drop and crawl to the door to secure the fan. The fan was disassembled, untangled , spray canned and reassembled good as new. We still laugh at it.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

Ben Sheppard said:


> My wife was cleaning and grabbed several rigged fly poles from the corner so she clean. Forgot the ceiling fan.
> I now have a nice dedicated wall in the house to hold my rod and reels.
> 
> Replaced two poles, three fly lines and one lamp. She had to drop and crawl to the door to secure the fan. The fan was disassembled, untangled , spray canned and reassembled good as new. We still laugh at it.


Laugh?


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

We have been married 40 fantastic years. She called and was a wee bit up set and as she described the flying, twirling rods tangled and banging. I just started laughing and then she laughed. It was a mess and I am laughing as I think of it. New lamp from the thrift store, warranty replacement two rods so the real cost was new fly line that I got a good deal on from a guide on the island. She said it was like Mickey Mouse in the movie Fantasia were things all of a sudden just start flying in the room .

and I like your point about empty spaces on the rack make it easy to nest a new pole.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

You guys leaving your rods out are letting them collect dust, shameful 
Almost all of mine when not in use go back into their sock and aluminum tube when not in use.
Their stacked in one corner of my bed room.
Keep all the non fly gear out in the garage.
Reels stored in a cabinet along with all my spare parts, lines and leader materials etc..


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

Am a slacker, mouth breather and I drag my knuckles when I walk. Along with improperly storing my rods and reels I have been known to eat bananas in my skiff. while fishing! Yes I do at home hair cuts and my dog chases cats. Too many other faults to list. I will have a Pepsi, snickers and Oreo smoothie and contemplate where it all went wrong in my shameful rod storage life.😎ha


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Ben Sheppard said:


> I will have a* Pepsi, Oreo *and* Snickers* smoothie and contemplate where it all went wrong in my shameful rod storage life.😎ha


ha..ha fixed it for ya

I'm ok with calluses on my knuckles but draw the line at POS smoothies


----------

